# Quality RCA Cables



## rashk$ (Dec 29, 2014)

Looking for a quality RCA cable that will not break the bank. I have had the stinger 800 series cable, and they where real descent, but the jacket eventually came unraveled and stop sending a signal to the amps. Then i went with the new Knukonceptz Krystal cable and i noticed something lacking in the sound, highs where not as crisp as they where with the stinger cable. Any suggestions would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Westco on here makes the best cables I've used so far and he offers lifetime warranty.


----------



## rashk$ (Dec 29, 2014)

how do i get a hold of him and how much do they run.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I have new Stinger HPM3's 20, 17 and 12 ft. The 12ft I am selling for the same price as the 17 foot ones. $24.50 for 20ft and $27.50 for the other 2, special dyma pricing. You can look at the big pictures in the threads. 



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...inger-shi2320-hpm-3-20-ft-2chrca-icables.html


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...m3-level-3-17-foot-2-channel-rca-shi2317.html


----------



## rashk$ (Dec 29, 2014)

are these equivalent to the 8000 series audiophile grade cables.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

You have to look into Westco here in this form.
AMAZING RCA cables he has made for hundreds of people on this form!

Here is a link to a thread he started about his RCA he offers.
Pound for Pound some of the best you can get - Period!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bles-high-fidelity-great-noise-rejection.html


----------



## Carlton8000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ditto the WESTCO:
Great Guy!
Great Cables!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

rashk$ said:


> are these equivalent to the 8000 series audiophile grade cables.



The HPM3 Stingers with Blue aluminum barrels, are the top of the line RCA's, there was a previous generation with silver and shorter connectors. Then these, after the nice blue ones they came up with the 8000 series. 

With any RCA cable you buy, I SUGGEST, YOU PLUG IT TO AN OLD TV OR RCA COUPLER BEFORE YOU PLUG IT TO THE AMP, JUST TO TEST THE TIGHTNESS, IF IS TOO TIGHT, UNSCREW THE BARREL AND PLUG AGAIN AND TWIST IN A CIRCULAR MOTION TO ADJUST THEM AND THEN, SCREW THE BARREL BACK ON AND TEST IT AGAIN 

I used these myself and I have had no issues, other than the minor adjustment I had described. 

Westco's cables are great cables if you want to try something different that is top quality.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

West Co cables blow stinger cables out of the water I have owned and ran both... WestCo cables are more balanced...


----------



## rashk$ (Dec 29, 2014)

thanks i will look into those, how much per pair.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

rashk$ said:


> are these equivalent to the 8000 series audiophile grade cables.



They are the exact same cable with different aesthetics. I've run both and they are excellent quality. They also offer locking barrels which is a nice bonus. Reasonable pricing too.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

rashk$ said:


> thanks i will look into those, how much per pair.



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bles-high-fidelity-great-noise-rejection.html


Ask Joe (WestCo) about current pricing. It depends on the length you want made and any special options (techflex wrap, etc) that you may want.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I'll throw my hat in for WestCo's cables defiently the most quality cable I've ever handled/used.


----------



## rashk$ (Dec 29, 2014)

I left him a message with my number and, or for him to contact me on the forum hopefully ill here from him soon.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

No worries, Joe usually responds pretty quickly. I gave him a heads up as well.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for this post, at least it shows the HPM3 is better than the stinger 8000
By 0.2 ohms 


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2057459-post261.html


----------



## rashk$ (Dec 29, 2014)

Well I have not heard from Joe yet still looking for those rcas.


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

If you can wait for a response I would. I bought 5 pairs of 20 footers and he included the tech flex and heat shrink at a discount. Stand up guy and provides an outstanding product.

He might be out of pocket bc of CES.


----------



## rashk$ (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes i can wait.


----------

